# trump orgainization probe just turned criminal



## chrisrlink (May 20, 2021)

remember the district attorney  of NY investigating many trump related things now that he's a sitting duck and not a sitting president? well it seems that at least one civil investigation into the trump organization has just turned into a full blown criminal investigation

*"New York Attorney General Letitia James' decision to join forces with the Manhattan district attorney to investigate the Trump Organization "in a criminal capacity" doesn't mean her office has found a smoking gun, legal experts said Wednesday"


Manhattan District Attorney Cyrus Vance's office has separately been investigating a variety of allegations of financial improprieties against Trump's company. Court documents show that Vance is investigating "possibly extensive and protracted criminal conduct at the Trump Organization," which could include falsifying business records, insurance fraud and tax fraud.

An official familiar with the details said two lawyers from James' office have been cross-designated to join Vance's team after the attorney general's civil investigation developed some evidence suggesting a possible crime.

Trump, who has denied any wrongdoing, blasted the announcement in a lengthy statement Wednesday as "a continuation of the greatest political Witch Hunt in the history of the United States."

Vacco said the information-sharing could have big benefits for both Vance and James, who is also continuing with her civil investigation.

James' investigation has covered some of the same ground as Vance's, including looking into four real estate projects and Trump's failed attempt to buy the Buffalo Bills, an NFL team. Her office is likely to have some documents that Vance's doesn't, and it has taken depositions — including one from Trump CEO Eric Trump — that could be useful to Vance's team.

The cross-designation also means James' investigators would have access to information from Vance's inquiry that they would otherwise not be entitled to, including Trump's tax returns and other financial information, Vacco said.

"It facilitates a sharing of information," said Vacco, now a partner with Lippes Mathias, where he leads the government and state attorneys general investigations practice team.

Former federal prosecutor Glenn Kirschner, a legal analyst for NBC News and MSNBC, agreed that the two offices' teaming up was bad news for the Trump company.

"Two prosecutorial heads are better than one. To have that sort of synergy, that's bad for the target of the investigation. How bad? We just don't know," Kirschner said.

Daniel R. Alonso, a former top deputy to Vance who is now a white-collar defense lawyer at Buckley LLP, said that it's "not unusual" to have assistant attorneys general cross-designated in DAs' cases but that it isn't typical, either.

"In a case like this, with so many investigations into the same group of companies, you want to be able to see all the evidence that's been gathered," and "putting their heads together just makes sense," Alonso said.

Daniel Horwitz, a former prosecutor in the Manhattan DA's office, said the collaboration doesn't necessarily mean that some bombshell new evidence has been uncovered — it could simply be aimed at "an efficient deployment of resources," which would mean "better coordination and a more efficient overall investigation."

Kirschner said the announcement might also have been meant to send a signal to anyone who might not be cooperating with James' investigation.

"It's a signal to everybody," Kirschner said. "Do not play games."

*
"no smoking gun yet?" personally i feel they found something they just need to connect the dots to trump otherwise why raise it to criminal level?

now i already know trump will draw this out until 2024 banking on he gets back in the oval office and thus making the whole investigation worthless

but my eye is on the midterms between then if dems can wrangle a majority in congress they can impose constitutional admendments barring trump re entry to cause havoc ever again (or anyone else for that matter)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/poli...-mean-for-the-trump-org/ar-AAKaLx2?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (May 20, 2021)

Even if they find some wrong doing they'd have to prove Trump was part of it. Trump owning a business where someone else committed a crime doesn't make him guilty of that crime. This is New York after all and the City and State both have it in for Trump. If history is any indication this is probably going to turn out just like the fabricated Russian collusion charges. Just like the fabricated charges I hope the truth comes out and hopefully Trump isn't guilty of anything that could bar him from running for President again.


----------



## chrisrlink (May 20, 2021)

sure but guilty association though might not be a crime (Unless he directed that said person to do such a crime thats called accessory) anyways the charges to his cronies will be steep ones i doubt all the said suspects would protect their boss's ass he's only a man nothing more (I'd be me worried about his said mob ties) as that is the real threat to the investigation,


----------



## chrisrlink (May 26, 2021)

seems like this is really picking up steam now within  the past two years now hell one case is going before a grand jury pretty soon

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/poli...weigh-potential-charges/ar-AAKnuWB?li=BBnb7Kz


----------

